# Introducing New Dog... aka Lisa "Left Eye"



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a continuation of sorts of my previous thread about the adorable little one-eyed Malt that I posted about... then adopted! :wub:

But now, we are in the midst of trying to get Ozzie to accept Lisa "Left Eye"... and so far it has been a challenge! Ozzie is VERY attached to me and doesn't like other dogs (ignores/runs away from them but will bark/growl if confronted). To make matters worse, now Lisa is attached to me and the poor thing cries when I put her in the 2nd bedroom, away from harm's way (aka Ozzie). 

So when my bf is at work (he works 4pm-1am) I have to divide my time between them which is harder than I thought! I feel bad leaving Lisa alone, but I don't want to leave Ozzie out and give him more reason to resent her... Last night, I had both of them on the couch with me, which appeased Lisa, and though Ozzie would get upset when she would crawl in my lap, he would eventually "give up" and curl up on the opposite side of me and take a snooze.

The good news is, Lisa walked GREAT on a leash today! :chili: She seemed to either be following me (bf was walking her) or Ozzie, but the important thing is that she walked all the way on a long walk with us! I was very surprised; I thought she had not been on a leash before but she was just scared. Her tail has been up and wagging a lot more lately 

We are still keeping Lisa in the 2nd bedroom since Ozzie is already used to it being closed off to him (he pees in there relentlessly) but I am just hoping that someday she can come out with the rest of us.... I am still having bad anxiety about her and Ozzie getting along... she seems perfectly fine with him and other dogs, it is HIM that is the problem... 

I'm now pretty convinced I will never be able to foster, and tbh, I am questioning whether or not bringing in another dog was a good idea to begin with...  I feel HORRIBLE saying that, because the last thing I want to do is take Lisa back, but Ozzie is my main concern, and I'm starting to wonder if he really has to be the only dog in a household...  The bf does not want to take her back, and is telling me I have to be more positive (sorry, I'm a Negative Nancy by definition!) but I am just having anxiety that Ozzie's personality will change or he will become depressed and/or even more anxious than he already is.. :-/


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you are nervous, Ozzie will pick up on that.... so you need to try and put your anxiety aside.

Do you walk them together? That would be a good joint activity....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, I didn't know you adopted her, she's so adorable. I hope everything works out between her and Ozzie. Have you tried using a baby gate between the rooms?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I truly believe they will get along eventually. I've always had more than one dog and sometimes it does take a while for them to get along and be comfortable with each other. I agree they can pick up on your anxiety. You're doing a great job and I know that you can do it.!!!!! I'm a very optimistic person and ask yourself How does other people have more than one in their house? The same way that you are doing right now is what we do.. Just go slow with them and it will happen.Good luck and thank you for taking in sweet Lisa!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, this is the day 2 of the gate being in the doorway of the 2nd bedroom. We took them both on a long walk this morning, since Lisa did so well on walking on a leash! Ozzie seemed more tolerant on a walk, but when they come face to face in the condo, he growls and barks at her.

I try not to let my anxiety show when I am with both of them in the same space... am trying to keep it internalized around the pups!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It'll take time but walking them together and giving them treats together will help. It worked with mine,especially the walks...

Congrats on the newest cutie pie!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I truly believe they will get along eventually. I've always had more than one dog and sometimes it does take a while for them to get along and be comfortable with each other. I agree they can pick up on your anxiety. You're doing a great job and I know that you can do it.!!!!! I'm a very optimistic person and ask yourself How does other people have more than one in their house? The same way that you are doing right now is what we do.. Just go slow with them and it will happen.Good luck and thank you for taking in sweet Lisa!


LOL Deborah, I think, "other people must not have naughty doggies that hate other doggies like Ozzie!" :smilie_tischkante: I will keep working at it... the bf thinks I am asking for too much too soon, but I just want everyone to be happy!! And don't want to keep them separated forever!!

Question for multi-dog pros: How long did you keep them separated in the house? More than a week or two?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I put mine together but always stayed with them,if I had to leave ,I'd put the newest one in the carrier until I got back... Usually after a few days they were fine...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It depended on the dog how long that I separated them. My puppies are kept away for awhile, because they bite(Dewey) the big dogs(Laurel, Violet, and Hardy) and then they gang up on him. He is growing and will hold his own soon. Sometimes they growl, but they will work it out!! Now... Just keep doing what you're doing!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi hated Lisi when we got her---ok, he had just had a double surgery & was relegated to the stroller & she had the run of his domaine. It took weeks before he tolerated her and more time until he fell in love. Now they are absolutely crazy for each other. 
Give it how much time it takes!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Courtney, I agree with what everyone is saying. It does take time as this is new to everyone. Keep thinking positive and do what your doing. They will get along. I can imagine your anxiety over it and can sympathize with you. It is a short time and everyone needs to adjust. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I got Ollie(at the bridge) he was being Rehomed because the ladies poodle didn't like him. I had 2 others at the time. I thought poor thing given away because someone didn't take the time to let the two get used to each other. We had Ollie for almost 15 years, he got along fine with my two malts and was actually best friends with my female who initially growled at and at first wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Snuggles (Yorkie) was so bent out of shape when we got Chrissy (Malt) that she would not even come into the same room with her for quite some time. Well, eventually, and over four years later, they are the best of buddies. So, please do not be so hard on yourself since it has been a very short time that you have had both of them together. Hang in there, and it will get better!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats Courtney! I think Ozzie will come around. You can't expect it to happen over night though. Only time will help them get along and adjusted. Definitely try not to let your anxiety show or get the best of you. I feel like you almost need to not make a big fuss about it at all as if this is how it's been and Ozzie is just seeing it now type of thing. Lisa sure is a cutie and thanks for taking her!! Keep up the good work and just give it time!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - you and your bf are amazing.:chili: I'm so thrilled that you took Lisa in. :ThankYou: so much for adopting her. 
I have a funny story for you. I was originally going to have two skin kids. All planned out. Then my son nearly died at age two (twice) from food allergies and I was a wreck - this was 20 years ago.:w00t: and he was allergic to 7 of the 8 major allergens. I was told if I had a second child he/she might well also have food allergies. :new_shocked: Well that ended my having a second. I could hardly take care of my first and really hardly anyone understood life threatening food allergies back then next. So I went through life missing that second child. Meanwhile, my son was petrified of dogs because of a great dane on the floor of our old apartment bldg and loved being our "ONLY" child. He left for college - what did I do? I went out and got a dog. He was so ticked off. Was really mad at us. Wouldn't look at the dog, called him "The Usurper" taking all our love. Our reaction...tough, live with it. Well now I come home and see my son on the floor with Tyler, playing. He still won't admit to anything but he's come around. So there's hope for Ozzie.:HistericalSmiley:
All to say, you're doing great. Baby steps. Every dog whether first or last, has adjusting to do when they first come into a home. And every dog who gets a brother or sister, 2 or 4 legged also learns to adjust. Just lots of peasant experiences, fun and treats. Look already at your couch experience. You've only had her a couple of days. That's already progress. Just try to be optimistic and not worry so much or feel rushed.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hehe my parents got our yorkie tiger when my oldest brother left for college twelve years ago! We replaced him :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We went through this (as I had mentioned before). We would put Lucky in the crate for the first couple of days, if we couldn't be there with them. Katie barked, snarled and probably nipped at sweet Lucky. Funny, but Katie ended up being OVERLY protective of her baby brother lol! I really don't think the constant separation is a great idea, I think if you are there they need to work it out...they are dogs (shhhh don't tell them!). Ozzie will step up to the plate and behave when you reaffirm that its non-negotiable to act otherwise. Lots of love, treats, walks and play time will help them to bond together. Keep at it, it gets MUCH easier  .


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Bravo to you and the BF for sharing your home and love with little Lisa! I am wondering if you are making yourself worn out by trying to keep them apart. If I were you, I would supervise, as Michelle said. I think they will end up being best of friends, so don't enable Ozzie to be difficult. You can give them both attention and let them become accustomed to each other. I also agree - crate them when you are not home, just to be safe. Hopefully Ozzie is just playing you and will soon relax with his new friend!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry, I'm tardy to the party on this one! I'm so happy to took her in! I also think, just be patient, Ozzie WILL come around. Maybe they'll be best friends or just room mates. But I think it will work out just fine. And I'm with Susan, that little girl might be in for some SM spoiling! :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wondering how they did last night  .


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I started having them both on the couch with me Sat night, which worked out pretty well because after Ozzie would bark at Lisa, he would then give up and go to sleep! yay! 

Yesterday was much better b/c bf was home from work, so we could both monitor them while they're out (I'm terrified that Ozzie will hurt her, but so far I think he's more bark than bite!). We've had great luck with taking them both outside for potty because even when Lisa goes right up to Ozzie, he doesn't bark at her. Inside is a different story; it seems that Lisa is trying to play with him, but he just feels threatened and goes on the defense. Then she cries. Or she's just crying when I'm not holding her in my lap! 

She is needier than Ozzie, which is something I never thought possible... and she seems to like me better than the bf (says him!) because she follows me around, but I'm convinced she just wants a lap ANY lap. Ladies, she is the ULTIMATE love bug, just wants to curl up in your lap forever and EVER. lol! I thought Ozzie was needy, but no, this is a whole new level!

Not sure if Ozzie will ever like her, maybe tolerate someday... but not sure if he will like her... my biggest concern now is giving both Lisa and Ozzie the attention they want... Lisa cries if she's not being held and I don't want Ozzie to feel left out or replaced...!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Courtney, this is all still very new for them. They will both get use to it and have their own routine. I still believe Ozzie will come around and become attached to Lisa. Your doing a great job at juggling both but it will get easier in time. Lisa is a lucky little girl to have you as her Mommy. :tender:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yup I agree this will get easier. When we rescue Lucky from the streets our Bailey was not very happy but now they play tug a war everyday with there toys. It took time but it all worked out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep on hanging in there, Courtney! You have already made a lot of progress with them and it is hard when you can't be home all day every day with them working on it.

I think Lisa will need some training on being more independent and accepting that she can't always be held -- but that will come later after she has settled in more and Ozzie is more tolerable.

Ozzie, like you said, is probably more bark than bite and I wonder if he will continue to adjust better with more freedom to explore each other (he & Lisa) in open space versus through a gate. Of course only under your supervision so you can intervene if needed. I know a lot of dogs are more defensive on a leash than off leash when meeting new dogs for the first time because they can't escape if they want.

I am very proud of you and your boyfriend for giving this your all and trying to make it work.  Things are already improving! I think you tend to see all of the work that still needs to be done on Ozzie & Lisa getting along, but from my perspective I see things are moving in the right direction and Ozzie is trying to adapt to such a huge change in his life. I see huge improvements already.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

My confidence is waning... :-/ Pups were good when I took them out to potty after work, but when I was playing with Lisa, her and Ozzie got into it. I think Lisa was trying to play, but at some point she lunged at Ozzie and may or may not have bit/snapped at him, and then they both went at each other a few minutes later :-/

Then, I spoke with Ozzie's foster mom who had him for 4 months before I adopted him, and it sounded like she thought Ozzie might be best as an only dog but that obviously it depends on the individual dogs.. she did say he liked one of her foster Malts, but that she was an old dog and very calm. She said to wait and see after a week of having Lisa, but to be careful that neither dog gets hurt... :-/ 

I am beginning to get worried because I think Lisa is showing signs of Alpha dog behavior -- she is charging Ozzie and he is afraid of her but also wants to be Alpha -- I am afraid they are going to hurt each other. The last thing I want to do is take Lisa back, but I have to keep Ozzie's best interest in mind, and I can't help but feel that having Lisa here is making him miserable... :-/


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Courtney...

Introducing a new dog to the house is a process... It doesn't happen over night.

Even Gus who is SUPER dog friendly was standoff-ish with Grace for the first month. And he LOVES other dogs. So I can only imagine the adjustment for two dogs who need to get used to each other AND another dog....

Give them more time. Try to take a deep breath and reground yourself. Remember it is a process and just like when you are trying to blend a human family - this is going to take time and you will have great days and not so great days.

Would you be able to find a trainer to work with you and the dogs? Someone who could come into the house and help you with your confidence and how to handle the two dogs when they are together.

If you are nervous about it, it makes it worse... so yes you need to supervise and keep watch, but at the same time you need to relax and let them be dogs.

Gus and Grace have scuffles. Nothing serious and nothing long lasting... but Gus has learned in the last few months that Grace won't be bullied... She's less than 1/3 of his size but can sure hold her ground.

I hope others chime in with some suggestions....

i'm sorry you had a bad day.

Deep breath... tomorrow will be better. :grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

PLEASE chime in, everyone. I am very torn on this... I don't want you all to think I'm giving up, but I am very concerned that Ozzie will be unhappy with another dog around, that he might be one of those few dogs that just don't like other dogs and want to be an only dog... and I don't want to get attached to Lisa if we have to give her back (something I REALLY, REALLY don't want to do, obviously) so far today that makes 3 times they snarled/lunged at each other... :-/


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is how desperate I am, guys. I took a video of them fighting on my iPad... do they look like they're playing or trying to establish dominance? I am pretty sure Ozzie is not playing as he doesn't play with other dogs... but maybe he just doesn't know it? What do all you dog experts think?  And yes, that is the debate going on in the background...hehe


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, I think that this is normal. Clearly Lisa is trying to play with Ozzie and he just isn't sure. It doesn't appear that he is attacking her at all. This is how they play and learn what is acceptable with one another and what's not. I really don't see this as a bad thing at this point. I know that you feel guilty and I understand but I really do believe this will work out and they will be great together. 

When my husband and I first got married several years ago, we each had a cat. When we moved in together the first couple of weeks were horrible and I was up hours at night because they literally were fighting and hissing uncontrollably. In a short time they learned to live with eachother and learned to like eachother very much. 

I am glad you took the video because I thought I was going to see real fighting by what you intially posted. Ozzie is being cautious right now as he isn't sure what she is doing. I really believe they are doing good for a short time together.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CorkieYorkie said:


> This is how desperate I am, guys. I took a video of them fighting on my iPad... do they look like they're playing or trying to establish dominance? I am pretty sure Ozzie is not playing as he doesn't play with other dogs... but maybe he just doesn't know it? What do all you dog experts think?  And yes, that is the debate going on in the background...hehe
> 
> Ozzie vs. Lisa - YouTube


Courtney, first of all let me say THANK YOU for adopting Lisa and being so committed to making this work. I can totally understand you being nervous about it working out well between Ozzy and Lisa. Bailey has been an "only child" for almost three years now, so I will be as nervous as you are now when I finally bring home a second dog. It's only normal to feel this way...and it takes a lot of time for everyone in the family to adjust, as others have said. 

Okay, I'll comment on the video you posted. I'll be honest and say I did not think this was bad at all...from what you posted earlier, I thought they were going to be going at each other, lots of growling and snarling. All I saw in this video was Lisa trying to initiate play and Ozzy being cautious and unsure. I don't think either dog was being aggressive or showing dominance. I don't mean to be offensive but I think you yelling "No" may make matters worse because they may be able to sense the tension in your voice. I only say this because I am VERY nervous when Bailey is playing with other dogs...I am just very paranoid and afraid something will go wrong so I tend to freak out a lot. We go to play sessions at my trainer's house and she always tells me to calm down because I make matters worse as Bailey will sense my nervousness and that will stress him out! 

I will say that I am NOT a dog behavior expert by ANY means...I am only sharing my humble opinion of what I am noticing in the video. Hopefully Jackie (jmm) will see this video and comment, as she is super knowledgeable. 

But honestly, from what I see on this video and if this is typical of how they are behaving with each other, I really think things will be just fine once everything settles down! I would say to give it at least a couple of weeks and I really think Lisa and Ozzy will adjust to each other just fine.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Courtney, I have two Haley is almost 4 and Nathan will be 2 very soon. I watched your video and to me it does not look bad. My Haley will snarl and lunge at Nathan when she does not want to be bothered. I watch but do not step in unless she actually goes for him which she does at times. 
I quickly step in and separate the two.
Poor Nathan just adores Haley but she prefers humans. They play bark and chase one another which I love watching! She has calmed down a lot but for the first few months I had wondered if I made the right choice.
Nathan was is a situation that he needed to be rehomed(his previous owners house was being foreclosed) so it kind of happened pretty quickly which unfortunately did not give Haley a lot of time to adjust.
In the end it has worked out, I always feed, greet, give treats to Haley first. I make sure I give Haley and Nathan their own "alone" time with mommy. Also Haley loves her daddy and Nathan adores me so that helps.
Haley was/is my first priority and I fully understand you wanting to do what is best for Ozzie but I can say now I do not regret getting Nathan.
He has brought so much joy to us and has added another layer of his own special love.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting that video...I would like to see another video of them interacting if you can.

Lisa is clearly playing, that much is clear (omg she is so cute). In your video, it appears that when Lisa approaches him for the first time, Ozzie is kind of warning her to stay away. But, at around 20 seconds in, it does appear Ozzie is weaving left and right in a playful manner. He then jumps on the sofa and does exactly what London does to Preston -- he taunts from up high knowing Lisa (and Preston) can't get him. 

Lisa looks very playful and I just think Ozzie isn't quite sure what to make of it yet. I would allow them much more interaction together just like in that video. You were telling Ozzie "no" a lot, I know because you are scared he & Lisa will hurt each other, but it seems to me that their interacting is pretty normal for right now. Yes, you need to supervise closely as you are because a little scuffle could become out of control, but I would allow Ozzie to explore her and Lisa should pick up on Ozzie's hints if he wants to be left alone. They have to learn each other's queues.

PS: London & Preston play just like that video. Sometimes I break them apart because one might mouth too hard or lay on the other, etc and start a scuffle. London & Preston fight here and there. They usually work it out, and never have they actually injured the other. Sometimes London will snap at Preston and that means she wants to be left alone. He is always in her business...play at your own risk. lol

The video really does help us all see exactly what is going on and like I said, I would love to see another video of them together tomorrow or when you have a chance.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with every one here. I have 3 that want to be alpha. They stiil growl once in awile at each other. Give them time to adjust it.has been a few days. Skylar and Ellie are best buds now. Roux just ignore s them . Hang in. Give them time


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in no way a behavior expert nor do I have two Maltese but to me the video is a great idea showing some of what's going on. Looks to me a lot more like dog play than a real hostile environment. When Tyler goes out our door to play with the other four dogs on our floor, it's all out chase and bark and tumble and fun. It's a French bull dog charging at them and them learning evasive techniques or getting slobbered all over. :HistericalSmiley: They're rolling on the floor gently gnawing on each other and let's face it, being dogs. It looks to me like Lisa (what a little spitfire she is) is trying to engage Ozzie in it and he's not exactly taking the bait. I don't see any bared teeth, I don't see him snapping. I see him vocalizing and then going to a safe place. But did you also see him go to the part of the couch to check her out when she went around it? He wasn't cowering on the couch. Looks like he's more curious than afraid or reactive. 

I have to agree with what others said...several "nos', particularly when they're really not doing anything that bad can intensify the situation. I never use the word know - learned from Victoria Stillwell - if you use it too much they'll think it's their name. I make a loud "eh" noise that gets their attention away from what they're doing. I would watch but let them work things out. Some treats at the time when Ozzie is standing there, not barking and being fine, I think could work but really I think they can work this out themselves. Ozzie knows you best and will pick up on your anxiety. We all want the best for our furkids and that means that they're socialized and enjoying being a dog with other dogs. It's still very early but I think there's some foundation with their walks. BTW take a look at some videos of Bellerata and Cloud Clan's puppies when they're little. That looks a lot like those puppies. They've learned from their littermates and parents that it's okay to be rough and tumble and they'll usually sort it out without mama dog getting in the middle. Your two probably didn't have that background so it seems they could make up for lost time and skills. JMO. I think you're doing great and Rome wasn't built in a day...even if you just had Lisa alone you'd have some issues to deal with. Slow and steady.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney - I agree with what some of the others have said. Lisa is trying to initiate play and Ozzie is trying to figure out what to do. Let them interact for a while, giving treats, and don't use the word "no." I think they will be fine!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Courtney -

Great idea getting them on video 

Lisa looks a lot like when Gracie is trying to play with Gus, and Gus is tired or wants his space.... She barks and runs around and whines  that is what I saw...

Ozzie I think honestly looks like he wants to play but is completely out of his comfort zone. I think it will take him some time to learn how to play with Lisa. But she will be a wonderful teacher for him!

I did not see any aggression there.... Not a behavior expert... but I didn't see Lisa trying to be alpha... and I didn't see aggression from Ozzie - just insecurity.

The good news is Ozzie isn't running away fearful... he seems curious.

Another video may be helpful.... Maybe try taking one without trying to verbally correct Ozzie.

I agree with the others that the anxiety is very apparent in your "no".... Totally understand why you do it! I was anxious at first with Gus playing with Grace...worried he would be too rough. But I had to learn to relax and let them figure it out (watching from close by).....

Hope you all get some rest tonight....


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Courtney, what a sweet little girl. I too think they will work things out. When I first got Abbigail I came across something about reading body language on doggies. I'm at work now or I would look for the link. Maybe you can google it, but I agree with the others. I think the girl wants to play. And you are an angel to rescue her.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, girl. I think you have nothing to worry about!!!! They totally look like they're playing! Or Lisa is playing and Ozzie is reminding her that it's HIS house and she'd better play by HIS rules. But he's engaging with her and has that tail wagging! I predict it will be full on playtime in a matter of days. I think YOU are the one that's struggling with it, not them! Just RELAX when they're together, because I promise you they pick up on your tension and if you're nervous, they will think there's something to be nervous about. If you're chilled out, they'll chill. I think you should just sit back, don't make a peep, and observe and only get involved if someone is getting hurt. Seriously. These little dogs are not aggressive by nature, they're very social and playful. Just let them work it out, they will I promise!! That Lisa is a little spitfire!!! Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my !! You think they're going to fight???? They are wanting to play!!! Believe me you you would know if they were going after each other!!!Mine will get into it once in awhile!I'll bet if they had more interaction they'd be playing together in no time!!!Lisa is trying to engage Ozzie in play. You would DIE if you saw how Laurel and Hardy play!! You actually see TEETH and hear GROWLING!!!! LOL


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Courtney, thank you so much for taking this precious girl and giving her a loving home. I agree with what everyone is saying. This doesn't look like anger or fighting. All malts play differently. They just need some time to get to know each other and learn how to play with each other. My Lily is 8 yrs old and I brought the 2 new pups. They had to learn how theu play together. Lily growls loudly, but the pups have learned she's just loud and isn't going to hurt them. Please post more videos, they're very cute interacting with each other.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my !! You think they're going to fight???? They are wanting to play!!! Believe me you you would know if they were going after each other!!!Mine will get into it once in awhile!I'll bet if they had more interaction they'd be playing together in no time!!!Lisa is trying to engage Ozzie in play. You would DIE if you saw how Laurel and Hardy play!! You actually see TEETH and hear GROWLING!!!! LOL


Oh, I bet. Our next door neighbors have a female border terrier and, in true terrier fashion, she is tenacious! My neighbor was so worried about how she'd do around Steve because she's a "intense", but they're best friends. But you should see them play - they get after it big time! I used to worry she was a little high octane for Steve, but he always goes back for more! He goes over there and sits on their front porch, waiting for Snickers to come out. He has her number though, he'll sit in the grass and let her run circles around him a bunch of times, then he goes for the kill. So she does about 5 times as much running as he does but they're both wiped out after a wresting match.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Just checking in for an update on how Lisa & Ozzie are doing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also checking in to see how things are going. I'm with the others....try to relax  . The behavior on the video was perfection compared to how Katie & Lucky were with each other lol. Again ~they became best friends! Just let them be dogs for a bit and take the back seat. It's amazing what they can do with just a little bit of grace and time. Can't wait to hear how things are going for you guys.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Courtney, been thinking about you, Ozzie and Lisa. Hope all is going okay. All of us here thought things would work out and are just concerned about all of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping that with each day things get a little better. :grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Things actually seem to be getting better...! I took your advice and stopped 'micromanaging' their playtime LOL. They seem to 'fight' with each other less; that is, Ozzie seems less perturbed by her getting in his face. He does still snarl when she becomes too aggressive... that is my biggest concern, that she is too aggressive for him. However, they are starting to lie closer to each other on the couch  I will keep you guys updated and post another video soon...

On another note, Ozzie is finally getting his long overdue dental done tomorrow.... :-/ I am very nervous, so any good vibes & prayers would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney - glad to hear things are going better. The "snarl" is most likely Ozzie's way of telling her to "back off, dude-ette!" and they are working things out. My two even "snarl" at each other when one is trying to play and the other just doesn't want anything to do with it at the moment. 

Praying all goes well with Ozzie today!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Things actually seem to be getting better...! I took your advice and stopped 'micromanaging' their playtime LOL. They seem to 'fight' with each other less; that is, Ozzie seems less perturbed by her getting in his face. He does still snarl when she becomes too aggressive... that is my biggest concern, that she is too aggressive for him. However, they are starting to lie closer to each other on the couch  I will keep you guys updated and post another video soon...
> 
> On another note, Ozzie is finally getting his long overdue dental done tomorrow.... :-/ I am very nervous, so any good vibes & prayers would be greatly appreciated...


That is great news!!! It is normal for Ozzie to snarl at Lisa when he wants to be left alone. He is communicating that to her. It is hard, but try to allow them to work it out on their own. I'm glad you were able to step back a little and allow them to interact on their own. Things will continue to improve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy things are getting better. Prayers for Ozzie's dental work to go quick. He will be fine. Keep us posted!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Things have been becoming more of a routine of us... the dogs still sometimes "fight," but Ozzie is actually holding his own and establishing dominance! So proud of my little scaredy-dog :chili: And as I said before, they will actually lie kinda close together now:










So I think there may be hope yet for them to begin to tolerate each other... I just really, really hope they can be actual fur-friends... they do chase each other around sometimes, in a seemingly playful manner! 

Biggest issues/problems now are Lisa's potty habits and her separation anxiety. She has been having more accidents that occur RIGHT after we take her outside to potty, which I'm sure you all know is very frustrating. Like Ozzie, she only *sometimes* chooses to go on the pads... times like these I REALLY wish we didn't live on the 2nd floor!!

Her separation anxiety is also bad, where she cries/whines/yips/yelps and carries on when we put her in the 2nd bedroom for the night or for feeding time. I've thought about putting her in a crate in our bedroom but I KNOW she will cry. She cries sometimes when I'm right there but not holding/petting her. She even cries when Ozzie ignores her!! She is a crybaby lol. We have thought about having her sleep in bed with us, but I'm hesitant to wait until Ozzie is 'ready' whenever that may be.. I just don't want them to fight while we are trying to sleep!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - fabulous news and I LOVE that picture of the two of them.:wub::chili: It looks like they're going to work things out between them, which is the best thing and I think they will end up being friends with Ozzie protecting Lisa. :thumbsup: You might have to go back to some Housetraining 101 info on the site to limit freedom until Lisa (and maybe Ozzie) know that they have to earn it. You've had a lot going on with the introduction and dental but you might have to be "the enforcer" to re-inforce good habits. And about the crying and whining...personally I would not put her in the bed with you. Pandora's box - once you open it it's hard to turn back the clock. I don't think Ozzie would appreciate it and Lisa is going to have to learn to separate. Don't reward her crying by going to her but do reward when she's good. I think you might want to put the crate in the bedroom (maybe in a pen) near you. If she cries try to tune out and she'll know you aren't going anywhere. When I brought home Tyler, he cried all night in the expen in the other part of the apt. But when I brought the crate and ex pen in, slept like a baby. Again it takes a little time. You're doing great.:chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Courtney, I love the pic of Ozzie and Lisa lying on the couch. I really believe they will become great buddies and it won't take too long. Honestly, I probably would let her sleep in bed with all of us but if you don't want to do that I think she should at least be in the same room. She doesn't probably feels scared. Your doing great and I know the anxiety you had with all of this. So happy to see them together. :chili::chili:


----------

